

Yahoo abandons industry-leading privacy policy - asadotzler
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/04/yahoo_abandons_indus.html
Yahoo, which had the best privacy policy of any major search engine just dropped a bombshell. They're going evil.
======
ares2012
This is big news, but I think a more direct link would be good. This link is
to a blog about a blog about the topic.

